# Golden Littermates 1st & 2nd in Derby



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a great post! Thanks for sharing the news. I can't imagine how proud the breeder must be of this accomplishment. It would be interesting to know if this sort of placement has happened with littermates in competition before.... can't be something that happens often, that's for sure! Congratulations to breeder and owners, I love seeing this


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats! Looks like a great litter. Looks like the Sire Sandy hasn’t been bred a lot and is Ichthyosis clear. Anyone ever seen him run, traits etc?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Congrats! Looks like a great litter. Looks like the Sire Sandy hasn’t been bred a lot and is Ichthyosis clear. Anyone ever seen him run, traits etc?


I never saw him ... actually I never even heard of him until the pups from the referenced litter were running Derby stakes. Given his DoB and DoD, he was probably running trials during my hiatus therefrom. But that's quite a pedigree!
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That had to be a great day. Siblings with a one two finish is really special. I hope they have many more years of success.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Just saw another littermate has 19 Derby Points. Rowdy owned by Lynn Nelson. Great litter!


----------

